# tuzla buz



## airelibre

According to google translate this means "shattered". But I know that buz on its own means ice, and tuz is salt. Apparently tuzla is a salt flat. 

So how does this mean "shattered"? Is it to do with the cracked appearance of an icy salt flat?


----------



## PorFavorDama

Hi,

It is a phrase "tuzla buz olmak" which means "to be shattered into really small pieces" like pieces of salt or "to be smashed to smithereens".


----------



## airelibre

Ok, good to know it is indeed "shattered". But how does the phrase work? Is it related to "ice" at all?


----------



## PorFavorDama

I am not really sure, maybe because of euphony? I need to search it deeper. If I find something useful, I'll let you know.


----------



## airelibre

Thanks, I look forward to hearing something from you hopefully!


----------



## PorFavorDama

airelibre said:


> Thanks, I look forward to hearing something from you hopefully!



Sure, I assure you I will, but tomorrow. Because today is quite late for it.


----------



## Rallino

"Tuzla buz oldu" always reminds me the windscreen of a car. When the windscreen is shattered, it turns white as salt, and it has cracks like you would see on an ice. Here's a picture. Maybe that's where the expression comes from?


----------



## Gemmenita

airelibre said:


> Ok, good to know it is indeed "shattered". But how does the phrase work? Is it related to "ice" at all?


Hi airelibre,

Tuzla buz olmak=Tuz(la) buz olmak.

Indeed it is: tuz *ile* buz olmak. (Become salt *and* ice)

And is used when something breaks into pieces so strongly that it becomes powder as salt and  shattered as ice pieces(when they break).

İyi araştırmalar!


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

hello.

shattered to shards , 

maybe


----------



## airelibre

Çok teşekkürler!


----------

